# 3 homing pigeons



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

I have to cut back, I have 3 young homers looking for a good home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice looking birds and the one is still a squeeker.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> Nice looking birds and the one is still a squeeker.


Thanks. Yes, he just left the nest yesterday, daddy is still feeding him.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

What do you want for them?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

mikeyg said:


> What do you want for them?


Free to a good home.


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

GrLkLoft said:


> I have to cut back, I have 3 young homers looking for a good home.


I thought I had someone that was goig to take them, but they backed out. Anyone else interested?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

The birds have been adopted out. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thanks for the update!*


----------

